# Unknown istgt Error Messages



## Bytor02 (May 5, 2016)

FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p6 (FREENAS.amd64) #0: Wed Jan 18 13:52:11 PST 2012

Hello, I have unexpectedly took over administration of our vSphere that is using FreeBSD for SAN storage (so I am new to this). I am receiving the following errors and I can't find any information about them. This is causing the datastore to disconnect. Could someone point me in the right direction? 

Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (May 5, 2016)

Is the FreeBSD system the iSCSI server or is it trying to mount iSCSI shares from another server?

FreeBSD 8.2 is old (no longer supported) and I think all of the iSCSI stuff was rewritten or replaced in the newer versions.


----------



## kpa (May 5, 2016)

Very hard to guess based on just a screen cap but it says "istgt_create_conn() failed" so first things to check is connectivity of the system.


----------



## Bytor02 (May 5, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Is the FreeBSD system the iSCSI server or is it trying to mount iSCSI shares from another server?
> 
> FreeBSD 8.2 is old (no longer supported) and I think all of the iSCSI stuff was rewritten or replaced in the newer versions.



Thanks for the quick reply.  The FreeBSD system is running on a USB stick on a standalone computer.  This computer is connected to a RAID array in the server rack.


----------



## Bytor02 (May 5, 2016)

kpa said:


> Very hard to guess based on just a screen cap but it says "istgt_create_conn() failed" so first things to check is connectivity of the system.


Sorry, like I said I am quite new to this. Here are some more errors.  The system will come back up fine after a reboot, but after a few hours the datastores will drop.

Thanks for the assistance!


----------



## SirDice (May 19, 2016)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

FreeBSD 8.2 has been End-of-Life since July 2012 and is not supported anymore.


----------

